# Möchte mich vorstellen



## Bike-Oldie (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo: Mein Name ist Eberhard, man nennt mich in meiner Gruppe den Biker-Oldie. Komme aus Franken genau genommen aus Sand a/M Landkreis HaÃfurt. Wir sind schon eine kleine eingeschworene Gruppe die haubt sÃ¤chlich sonntags Biken, wÃ¼rde trotzdem Ã¼ber den einen oder anderen noch freuen der sich uns noch AnschlieÃen wÃ¼rde. Fahren ab und an mit GPS geplante Tages â Mehrtages Touren und alle 2Jahre zur KrÃ¶nung eine AlbenÃ¼berquerung. Unsere durchwachsene Gruppe besteht aus 18 bis dreiÃig vierzigjÃ¤hrige bis hin in meinen alter mit 52 sprich Bike-Oldie.  

Weiter Infermationen findes du unter www.steigerwald-biker.deInformationen


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Februar 2007)

Mühlfelder? eventuell mit Wolfgang Mühlfelder aus der Steigerwaldstr.verwand?

Gruß Ernie aus SW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (18. Februar 2007)

Servus!
Ich komm auch aus Sand, bin aber erst 18 Jahre alt.
Mitfahren wÃ¼rde ich aber schon mal gerne.

â¬: Wer von euch fÃ¤hrt das Canyon?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo: Das Canyon Rad fährt Werner Rausch aus Eltmann.
Biketreff alle Sonntag bei mir in Finkenweg 5, einfach den Bauplatz hochfahren  bis zu meine Werkstatt!:


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo: Das Canyon fährt Werner Rausch aus Eltmann, würde mich auch mal auf deinen Besuch freuen. Biketreff ist bei mir im Finkenweg 5. Freier Bauplatz hoch bis zur meinen kleinen Werkstatt. Wir fahren an allen Sonntagen bei jedem Wetter von 9 bis 12


----------



## E=MC² (19. Februar 2007)

Jo mal schaun.
Das ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür.


----------

